# How many rc cars do you own?



## jenzorace (Dec 23, 2005)

Subject came up last weekend. I was wondering how many you folks have? Im a oval guy that wonders outside the oval. I now have 17 rc cars. At one time i know i had 22. I heard of a guy on this site that had over 200 cars. Lets talk about all the money we spent.


----------



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

you gotta be kidding....my wife might log on and find out what this really costs....


----------



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

i agree with ralf!

LOL 

i used to have a lot of r/c cars before i got into racing. throughout the years i've probably owned 200 of them. now that i'm back into racing i only have about 4.


----------



## AEman69 (Nov 21, 2007)

I only have 2. I have a AE TC 5 And RC10 B4..


----------



## TBRC1 (Jul 28, 2006)

Let's see in the shop right now are 2 L4's ...1 L3 ....1 12L4 and one hybrid car (it's a bit of this that and the other thing) built off the hobby shop wall and Ebay. Finally 1 original blackfoot and a 2.25 transmission terminator, These 2 are just siiting and doing nuttin at all................well they are good at taking up space LOL


----------



## hrnts69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Lets see for a 16 year old kid, i have a Raven BX, 2 RC18Ts, a Micro-T, Nikkio Boat, ALOT of Walmart/Radioshack RC cars, 3 XMODS, and theres more on the way!!! Mom is not to happy on how i spend my money!!!!!!!!LOL


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Who me? None, I just like reading about them here.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

1 Hyperdrive Pro3
1 KSG Gen1
1 KSG Gen2
1 Assoc. L4
2 Assoc L3 (for VELODROME)
4 HPI Oval Cars
2 TC3's
2 HPI Pro2 Touring
2 Assoc. RC18t's (Plus parts car)
1 XRAY M18
1 Assoc T2 Dirt Oval truck
1 Custom Works INTIMIDATOR 2wd Dirt Oval car
1 Assoc T3 Off-Road truck
2 Assoc 235mm On-Road Pan Car
2 HPI On-Road Pan cars.
1 HARA 1/12th On-Road
1 1/12th L3 or L4 OVAL

Not counting my 1/24th SLOT cars....

EDIT: Forgot 2 more...
2 "Original Style" Buds 1/18th scale cars


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

I did a quick count of 23. I'm not sure but there might be another 1 or 2 hiding around here some where. I definately have to have a garage sale and get rid of a bunch of stuff this winter!!!


----------



## dizzy (Jan 6, 2004)

I have 13, ranging from 2 1/4 scale all the way down to 2 1/18 scales.


----------



## L4OvalRacer (May 27, 2007)

1 RC10L4
1 Traxxas Nitro Sport
1 RC18t

I have one to many!!!!!!!!


----------



## blade (Oct 1, 2007)

I only have 4, not including the buggy i'm getting on christmas. I have a Losi XXX-Nt AD1 and AD2, a Hpi street car its the original one with the 911 turbo body, its like 300mm its huge, and a RC10gt from way back when i was 11 or 12 im 17 now


----------



## Outlaw 44 (May 27, 2003)

I own the T-HD body on which my loaned Custom Works sits on.


----------



## jenzorace (Dec 23, 2005)

Here we go. 2 cw aggressors,5 cw dd intimidators 2 cw dd enforcers, 2 cw gbx edms, 1 tl slider, 1 rc10t4,1 rc10tc4, 2 trinity switchblades,2 rc10 b4 conversion sprintcars, 2 tl mini ts, 1 cefx 1/12 scale, 1 left side drive switchblade, 1 bolink dragcar, 1 kyosho 1/8 scale. Dam it! ive got 24 cars!!! I better not go to the garage... You guys wouldnt believe my charger and speed control collection! :freak:


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

My wife says we have way to many, but I will let you guys decide; 1-rc10b4,1- xxx bk 2, 2- xxxt mf-1, 1 robitronics scalpel, 1 rc12l 3, 1 hyperform 1/12, 2- micro-t, 2 duratrax vendetta st, 4- mini-z mr-02, and I just bought a tc4 off the swap+sell on here so that's a total of 16. Plus I have a dirt track in the backyard, and a track set up in the basement for the mini-z's and the micro-t's.oh, and i forgot the 2- carpet knife 3.2's i have to get back from a freind after cleveland this weekend. so 18 cars.


----------



## JSJ Racing (May 18, 2004)

Turbo Ultima
Clodbuster - Clodzillia
10LSS
10L3
TC3 x2
Losi Street Weapon
Losi XXX-S
12L3 x2
Carpet Knife
Scalpel
M18
CW's INTIMIDATOR 
CW's ENFORCER GBX 
Drag Master Pro Stock Drag Car
T3
KSG Gen 2
HyperDrive Pro3 x2
Legends


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

3 Race Ready.
Custom works aggerssor slider.
KSG Gen. 2.
18T


----------



## TBRC1 (Jul 28, 2006)

So far it looks like SWTOUR is in the lead


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

Current Working Fleet (5 Complete Cars) Radio gear is 3PKS with Spektrum Pro, Batteries are Team Full Throttle EP4600's

CRC 3.2 GTB 4-Cell DSM w/ 13.5 or 17.5 Pro
Darkside MX2 Q2 for Stock 27T or Sphere for Brushless
Xray T2, 2mm Asphalt conversion XBR w/ 13.5 PRO or 10.5 PRO
Xray T5, 3MM Carpet conversion GTB w 13.5 PRO
10L3 (Nothing original but the main chassis, changed for the better) GTX for Stock 27T or SPHERE COMP with 17.5/13.5 Brushless


Reserve Fleet (6 cars)
TC3 FT Carpet
TC3 FT Dirt Oval 200mm conversion
TC3 Asphalt
12L4
T4
RC18T modded for dirt oval

My wife says I have too many, I'll let the wallet and my free time decide the "limit"


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

I have about 8


----------



## DK47 (Jan 28, 2002)

Zero !!!!!


----------



## hacksaw (Nov 22, 2001)

Hey DK I don't evan have a screw to go in one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WOW Hacksaw


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

hacksaw - you quit too?


----------



## RACER185 (Aug 20, 1998)

Lots of cars owned by some of you, got me thinking of some I still have. Right now current models are HD Pro 3, 2 KSG solid, 1 KSG Gen II Slider, but still have some of the old stuff, Phase 1, G Force even the old Associated 10L wide chassis only 8 total cars in my garage. The best one, well that would be the one thats working well and I'm driving it at that moment.

"GO FAST TURN LEFT"


----------



## kgb (Jul 14, 2007)

I have seven ,1 wood racing x15 all original and almost new,1 brand new racetech
gforce,1 apex car,2 outlaw demon chassis,1kgb sniper solid,1 customworks agressor,
and over the past 14 years i must of owned 50 cars and trucks,all were race ready with full electronics


----------



## pennyliner (Aug 26, 2005)

I took a quick look and this is what I come up with,
2 hpi roadstar oval cars
1 switchblade 10ss
3 excelsior oval cars
1 excelsior wide car roo (road or oval)
2 gen 1
1 hyperdrive 1/12 oval
2 12l4's
1 crc 1/12
1 10l3 (velo car)
1 hpi 10ss conversion (velo truck)
1 grx indy car
1 adx slider
1 savage motorsports headhunter (velo car)
1 composite craft chassied 10lss with excelsior rear pod
2 gold pan rc10's
1 losi xxx
1 losi mf2
1 losi jr t
2 tekin chassied rc10 conversions for dirt oval (buggy and truck)
1 rc10 dirt oval wedge conversion
1 big boys toys sprint car (aluminum cage)
1 clodbuster with esp chassis
1 tc3
1 ta02
1 ofna z10 rally
1 losi xxxs
1 bolink econo rail
1 prostock (home made with bolink parts)
I think thats it, probably a few more in a box somewhere, but these are the ones I have out on the table. If my count is correct, thats 35. Good thing my wife has no clue, otherwise I would be "retired".

Happy Turkey day everyone.
Brad


----------



## Razoo (Jan 15, 2004)

2-SK's
1-mini t
1- t4
1-TNX
1- Legend


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

...and I think Brad and I have been racing together off and on for over 20 years...and some of these cars are darn near THAT old....LOL


----------



## 72BCR (Nov 11, 2007)

1= RC10L3
1= RC10L4
1= TC4
1= RC18T
And a partridge and pear tree!


----------



## ARMY of 1 (Nov 15, 2006)

Here's what I got...

1- HD pro 2 long w/ 4300 brushless
1- HD pro 2 short w/ 13.5 brushless
1- Kyosho Mini Inferno w/ Mamba brushless
1- XXXT MF w/ 4300 brushless
1- XXX4 w/ 4300 brushless
and enough spare HD parts to build another Pro 2.

Happy THanksgiving kids....


----------



## OTR SPEEDWAY (Feb 12, 2007)

And I thought I was in trouble! now I have some renewed WIGGLE ROOM for more!!!

1- Traxxas Hawk
1- Traxxas Nitro Hawk
1- Traxxas Sledgehammer
1- Traxxas RAD 2
2- Traxxas Electric Rustlers
1- Traxxas Nitro Rustler
1- Traxxas Bandit Sprint conversion
2- Traxxas Stampede
1- Traxxas Jato
1- Traxxas E-maxx
1- Traxxas Revo
ok now for the non-traxxas

1- Losi Slider
1- Tamiya Bullhead
1- CW GSX Sprint
1- RC10LS
1- RC12LS
1- RC10 Worlds buggy

Phew... Glad we aren't talking about Heli's or Airplanes or Slot cars...

HAPPY TURKEY DAY!!!!


----------



## DK47 (Jan 28, 2002)

Sawman,the only thing i kept was a bottle of Bolink body wash,it's good for removing most anything!!!!!


----------



## 7734otdortoh (Nov 23, 2004)

2 E-MAXX
1 XXXT MF2
2 XXXT
4 LXT
1 LT
1 JRX2
2 RC10
1 ADX
2 ADX II
1 KSG
2 L3
1 Silva
1 KSG Gen 1
1 10LSO
2 12th Pan
2 Mini T
1 BRP
3 Mini Z
1 Iwaver
3 Megatech 1/24th
1 Bigfoot
1 Grasshopper
1 TC4 FT
1 TC4
2 TC3
2 1/10th Sprint cars
3 Micros
Enough parts for a dozen more!


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

7734otdortoh said:


> 2 E-MAXX
> 1 XXXT MF2
> 2 XXXT
> 4 LXT
> ...


I wondered how long it would be before you put your list on here. I'll have to show my wife so mine doesn't look so bad!!! :devil:  :wave:


----------



## jenzorace (Dec 23, 2005)

I think he has it so far. I waiting for the guy with 200+ cars to chime in.


----------



## jmccormick (Nov 25, 2002)

1 Hyerdrive pro3 slider
1 Hyperdrive 0700 slider
1 CRC t-force 12thscale
1 Corally RDX 
1 HPI savage


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

jenzorace said:


> I think he has it so far.


I think he probably has the record for the most different cars raced on one weekend also!!! :wave:


----------



## JasonAB25 (Dec 19, 2002)

2-Hyperdrive Pro 3 Sliders
1-KSG Gen 2
1-LE Executioner
1-CW GBX Enforcer
1-RC10B4 EDM
2-LE DC1 Terminators

All have GTB's in them and ready to go except the 2nd DC1, still waiting on the mailman to bring that one, but have the speedo ready for it. Definately not the most, but a pretty good collection i would say. I also have an old YZ10 dirt oval car that i raced when i was about 10 yrs old. Has a custom cut 7cell left side chassis on it. Pretty trick car for its day. Has all RPM parts on it. Was going to fire it up the other day, but am scared i might break one of the ancient parts on it Also looking to add the new lipo version Hangman chassis from Leading Edge, anyone tried one of these out yet???

Jason


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

I use to be able to have about 1/2 of mine 'Ready to Race' at any given time...Now so many of them are 1/2 torn apart...scavenged for parts or something (Or just to LAZY to put them back into 'Ready to Run' condition.

At one time I had 14 PCM raceivers, so almost all the cars had radio gear always in them. There were 9 NOVAK Cyclone ESC's and 5 NOVAK Tempest and the M-18 XRay has the NOVAK Spy. The TC3's just had the factory RTR radio as did the RC18t's. 

When I switched over to SPEKTRUM, I only have 4 receivers...and I sold off several of the PCM's to help pay for the spektrum systems..but I still have 4 of the old FUTABA 1024 PCM radio systems with 7 PCM receivers, along with 2 FUTABA 3PK's (plus the RTR radios) 

Brushless systems - I only have 4 B/L ESCs. 3 NOVAK GTB's and one LRP Sphere Comp. For B/L Motors I have

2 - 13.5's
4 - 10.5's
2 - 17.5's
2 - 21.5's
1 - 5.5
1 - LRP Neo 1

For 'BRUSHED' motors - I have enough parts and pieces to build probably 100 motors or more...BOXES of crap...some good..some probably WORN OUT...

There is stuff that has been accumulated over almost a 23 year period.


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

If Jay Leno was a r/c guy, his list would be way longer...

I'm too young to have a list as long as some of these guys, Im only 25. My first real race I bought in 2004 right after getting back from the war.


----------



## sheldon 525 (Oct 21, 2006)

way to damn many40 plus every scale car, truck, buggy, nitro, electric, 2 stroke gas .1-rc motorcycle .plus 1 electric indoor helicopter just to learn how to fly. i think i will stick with 4 wheels and 2 wheels


----------



## Rick Rad (Jan 7, 2003)

Well here goes,

15 Bolink Legends race ready
4 Bolink Sprint cars race ready
10 pan cars race ready , 2 Woods, 4 10L4 ,& 4 LE
6 more 10L4 rollers
6 18t's race ready
1 B3 race ready
2 T2
2 T3 
1 touring car
2 bolink 1/12 scale
3 12L's
5 Kyosho raiders
10+ Kyosho optima's/ javelin's
10+ Kyosho Big Brute's/ High rider Corvette's
And for the summer 5 briggs powered karts, 6 HP to 30 HP 

Rick Rad


----------



## jenzorace (Dec 23, 2005)

Wow! Looks like a new leader! :thumbsup:


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

WOW! Some of the lists posted are mind blowing.

Here is my list:

1 Losi MF2

1 IRS Rugrat 12th scale.

That is it after 20+ years! LOL! I do have a huge list of cars I WISH I never traded or sold.

Great Thread!
Jerry


----------



## jenzorace (Dec 23, 2005)

You guys know what they say. He who has the most toys wins. :dude:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Off the top of my head:

(1) Trinity Street Spec pan car (no electronics - with metal axle & original body!)
(2) Tamiya F201 (both race ready)
(1) HPI Micro RS/4 (needs receiver)
(1) HPI RS4 Sport (race ready)
(1) HPI RS4 Sport2 (race ready)
(1) TC3 team kit (no electronics)
(1) TC3 - Xtreme oval conversion (no electronics)
(1) TC3-O V2- offroad conversion (no electronics)
(1) RC10LS (wide) (race ready - AM receiver! & unpainted wide stock-car body)
(1) RC10LSS (no electronics)
(1) RC10L2O (race ready?)
(2) RC10L3O (1 race ready/1 needs electronics, with spares for 2 more cars)
(1) Leading Edge Executioner -oval conversion (needs electronics)
(2) RCIndycars GRX - oval Indycar conversion (needs electronics)
(1) RCIndycars Cosworth -Indycar conversion (needs electronics)
(1) RCIndycars Thunderbolt prototype - Indycar conversion (needs electronics)
(2) RC12LW - 1 Frankenstein with 12L4 pod/1 original (needs electronics)
-------
(21) Total


I mostly move my electronics into the cars I'm racing at the time. Looking at my list I reminded myself that I should move my Novak XXL receivers out of my F201's and put them into a car that I will actually run! . I need to go through my "junk pile" and see how many I can actually get race ready, but I know I'm short on receivers. Everything pretty much has a servo though. I think I've got enough old speed controls for brushed racing.


----------



## Doctor Debit (Oct 8, 2007)

Two Associated T4's, one for carpet, one for dirt - both with stock motors
One X-Ray T2 with brushless motor, removing it to race in stock class
One Bolink legend car with 21 T stock
Next purchase will be B44

When Traxxas makes a brushless Revo.......


----------



## HPIFreak (Feb 17, 2003)

in order of purchase:

HPI Nitro RS4 3 SS
HPI Micro RS4 RTR
HPI Micro RS4 RTR
Traxxas NitroSport SE (sold)
HPI Savage 25 RTR
Team Losi XXXNT Sport 2 RTR (selling)
Team Losi Mini T RTR
OFNA Jammin X1 CRT RTR (Sold)
Team Associated RC10B4
Mugen MBX5T ProSpec
Duratrax Vendetta ST RTR
Team Losi XXX-4 G+ (buying this week)


----------



## 98Ron (Jun 14, 2004)

legends
rc10 dirt oval
mav 05.5 slider 10th scale, caps
mav 05.5 opc 10th scale, foams


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

3 18th trinity spiders 
5 AE 18t's 
1 Duratrax MIni truck 
1 trinity Nitro Next 
Radio Shack golden arrow (1st car ever owned) 
3 Traxxas Sledghammers (still have the first real rc ever owned) 
1 stampede 
Hyperdrive pro 3 slider 
Leading Edge Edge 
USA 1 Monster truck 
4 MRC Thinder Kings 1/7 scale 
Traxxas Bandit 
Kyosho motorcycle 
Tamiya Rough rider 
Tamiya F1 car 
Tamiya 1/16th Ford Areo Max Semi 
8 legends
Kyosho Moon van 
HPI Nitro MT 
Traxxas 3.3 Ruslter 
6 XXXT MF1's 
XXXT MF2 
Ofna Hyper 7 
2 Heli's 
Traxxas Villian 
Traxxas blast boat 
Dragon Waggon pulling sled 
5 MIcro rs4's 
1 XRAY M18 
Kyosho 4 wheeler 
2 MIni LST's 
2 Losi JRXS's 
TC4 
2 Dutrax evaders 
AE MGT 

I think that is it for now But I am pretty sure Rick has me beat


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

My wife says I have to many... I say I don't have enough!!!
Over 30 just doing a quick count... some are projects... some are race vehicles, some I just had to have....


----------



## jack (Sep 25, 2006)

OK, Jenzo... My small collection is as follows...

1 HyperDrive Pro 3 ProBuilt.  
1 XRay 007 TC
1 Losi Slider
1 Old Losi Truck 
1 Losi Buggy Kenwald
1 Legend
1 GenX 12th scale

I think thats it. Small collection but to the point. Most of my bases are covered. Now the real question you should be asking is how much money have you spent in this hobby??? I know the answer to that... You don't want to think about it. :wave: 


My 2 cents


----------



## jenzorace (Dec 23, 2005)

Its neverending my friend. I know of lots of new stuff im gettin for christmas. Bein single is awewsome. :drunk:


----------



## FasterLouder (Dec 1, 2007)

Just jumped back into R/C cars and in two weeks I've bought an Associated RC10T2 (Love AE Stuff!) and an HPI RS4 Rally.


----------



## AJS (Mar 21, 2002)

Too Many!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jenzorace (Dec 23, 2005)

Ya but you love it aj! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

Currently here is the lineup

4 Silva X-facor 4's.. 1 for 17.5 2 for 13.5 Winged vs wingless and 1 for 10.5
1 Narrow Hyperdrive H10RS......Never sold it..LOL
1 RC10L composite craft LTO chassis and cheetah front end. Never sold it
1 RC10L graphite Never Sold it
1RC10L Fiberglass Never sold it
1 TRC Lynx 2 superspeedway with ground effects..Never sold it
1 TRC lynx 2 LTO wide car never sold it
1 RC10 worlds stealth edition buggy.. never sold it
1 Tamiya Stryker***First real RC car..***Never sold it
1 Tamiya Mo3 Mini Cooper... Never sold it.. 

Most of the old stuff I never sold because it was PRE-Internet days where selling stuff took a lot more effort...LOL


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)




----------



## Rick Rad (Jan 7, 2003)

A picture is worth a thousand words or one hundred rc cars

in this case. Rick rad


----------



## jenzorace (Dec 23, 2005)

Today at the track i was thinking of posing masamis pic on this thread. Mits ya beat me to it. We were thinking the same thing. :thumbsup:


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

hahaha... i always sell my cars... i bet you over the years i'd have that many (minus the trophies). 

Where does he get those wonderful toys?" - Joker


----------



## Vanwall (Feb 22, 2004)

2 RB5's
3 T4's
2 RC10 GT's
1 XXT
1 LXT
1 710
1 835
1 Impact
1 Delta 1/8
1 Inferno RTR
2 10L
1 Woods
1 Revo
2 klein
1 HPI TC
1 Madcap
1 RC18T
1 MiniT
1 TRC Spec Pan
1 custom Pan AE, HPI, etc.

I think that's all.


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Jammin XCR1 1/8 buggy w/OS Vspec engine
FTTC3
FTT4
FTTC5
KSG Gen2 PanCar 
I race them all either indoor or outdoor so I really don't have the time to work on any more.


----------



## munchi (Sep 22, 2003)

*cars*

ok ok i'm here. just seen this thread... i am the one with over 200 cars, trucks you name it. i have been buying cars on here and ebay for the last 3 years. i have been into rc drag, pulling, offroad, but my main stash is in oval pan cars. i still have the first pan car i ever purchased... the eliminator 10. don't have any pics. of the stash but when poeple come over to my house they just stare like kids on christmas.


----------



## hairdog (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm not going to beat anyone but in the stable I've got :
1-brushless rc10 t2 
1-t-maxx
1-3.3 jato
1-mlst
1 1/5 scale firehammer buggy
1-1/5 scale fg mt

No where near as many as some but there mine and I have a blast with them.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

hairdog said:


> No where near as many as some but there mine and I have a blast with them.


And that is what is important!


----------



## skillet22429 (Jul 30, 2002)

4 sprints, 4 legends, 7 pan cars(stock, 19t, mod), 1 nitro coyote pan car, 1 18th scale on the way, 1 straight axled nitro crawler(rear steer and 4 linked), 2 axial crawlers(one tubed and linked, the other regular chassis and linked), and 1 24' enclosed pit trailer......and several dozen trophies/plaques


----------



## jenzorace (Dec 23, 2005)

Aw cmon munchi,, Let se some pics of your cars!!!! 200 cars in one shot would be cool!! :thumbsup:


----------



## wrenchhead (Oct 26, 2007)

we just started racing 2 months ago and we have 5 cars total 1adx 1hdpro3 1 18b mini 1 sk 1bolinksprint not to bad for a rookie :woohoo:


----------



## munchi (Sep 22, 2003)

*cars*

well i tried to capture a pic. with my phone but the pic. sucked. i have just received a good camera for christmas.. if i can learn how to use it i might post some pics.


----------



## jenzorace (Dec 23, 2005)

Sweet! We wanna see um! :thumbsup:


----------



## team-mopar (Feb 7, 2007)

I have way to many to list.The last time I counted I had 35 cars before I moved. Since I have been in my new house I have added atleast 5 or 6 more cars. I must have lost some in the move or something because I can only find 35 cars. Here is a quick list of some of them.
1 CW nitro sprint car
6 CW Enforcers
2 CW intimidators
3 12th scale pan cars
4 10th scale pan cars
3 losi slider sprint cars 18th
2 losi slider late models
6 losi 10th scale trucks I like to use as push trucks for sprint cars
2 sprint cars I don't know what kind they are
2 Bolink All Star Sprint cars
1 Blackfoot
1 associated buggy 
I love sprint cars and as soon as I have the money I will be gettting the new Losi 10th scale sprint car. I should sell some of the other cars to pay for the losi sprint car and so I can make some room.


----------



## Manimal517 (Sep 7, 2008)

Ok, lets see here i have 5 race ready elecrtic cars as follows
2) R/C10 L4ovals (Well one is a L3o converted to a L4o)
1) Custom Gearbox car
1) TC-3 
1) Losi mini late model ( the only Losi car i'll own)

Nitros
A R/C10GT RTR+
A R/C10NDS
Both i use in the summer to keep my driving skills from getting to rusty

Non-running electics
TC-3
T2
Dual sport

Would probly have more but i can interchange bodies to run differant classes


----------



## Team T2C (Oct 14, 2008)

Ok I am back new to this since what about two or three weeks ago.

I have purchase from this site since then

AE TC5
Hangman Oval
AE B4
Competitive edge something

I dug up and had returned
3 oval cars from 1992 2 brand new in the box
4 Losi Jr-X2

I have bought at the local Hobby shop 3 so far in those two weeks
Slash
Evader
and a Losi Desert Mini something

Currently with old and new I only sit at 14. If you ask Bhodes he will most likely remember I have had at least 5-6 cars a year from 1981-1994 

Most that I just gave away for free.

Over the year including what I have had and given away that should put me at a life time total of 60-70 cars. And that seems low.

I am enjoying every minute of the last two weeks. I feel like austin power jumping into the future. And that is why I have bought so many in a short time.

Difference now is it is for my kids......


----------



## jenzorace (Dec 23, 2005)

Cool! Im gunna keep racing till i die!!!!


----------



## buglite97 (Jul 1, 2007)

Old RC-10 gold pan, old 12L, old BlackFoot, 2 Wheely Kings, XXX-NT, Savage, Losi 8ight 
Should have a list of which ones I want.:woohoo:


----------

